# Las Matasones V: 9 pt cull buck, pigs and helicopter hogs



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

checked the helicopter hog hunt off the bucket lets. but then i added it on the bottom of the list two more times!!!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

"get some" quotes for some of you full metal jacket fans out there


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That was a super nice shot on the buck.

TH


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Buckshot with the shot guns?

Great video.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Josh5 said:


> Buckshot with the shot guns?
> 
> Great video.


yessir you are correct


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Great video. Thanks for the invite. Heli Hogs is something I have been wanting to do for a while now.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

TildenHunter said:


> Great video. Thanks for the invite. Heli Hogs is something I have been wanting to do for a while now.


for sure muchacho, can't wait until next time


----------



## Hookedonquack (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome video


----------

